# Cell punching



## Steven Tervort (Feb 16, 2012)

> I was wondering if I did cell punch method could I put those in the the queen cups or am I better to graft
> larvae.


I would say it would be better to graft the larvea... I would worry about the punched cells falling out of the cell cups... 
if you don't think the cells will fall out you could give it a try. 

My only question would be what do you intend to do with the queens? are you planning on selling queens? or just using 
them to make splits? 

If you plan on doing a lot of splits you do not need to go through the trouble of grafting(if you don't want to). here is 
a link to a very good thread oldtimer posted on raising queens without grafting. This would be a good alternative if you want 
a lot of queens without the hassle of grafting. 

I raise only a few queens to do splits. I don't actually rear queens, I let the bees do it. I take a strong 2-story hive,
and remove the queen and a frame of brood and stores and put them in a new box(preferably a 5 frame nuc). I let the now 
strong queenless hive rear emergency queen cells then distribute them to nuc boxes. The number of splits that I get from 
the hive depends on the number of bees in the colony and the number of cells that I get. This way is very easy and works
for what I am doing. There are many ways to rear queens. Hope this helps.


----------



## Maddox65804 (Dec 29, 2011)

In the videos and literature that I've seen, the idea of the cell punch is to punch out cells that have larvae in them. The idea was to eliminate the damage done to larvae during the grafting process. i.e. instead of lifting the larvae out of the cell, move the whole cell without disturbing the larvae. No grafting. No need to make queen cups. Just use a natural cell.

Steven has a good point though. It is easier to let the bees raise queens naturally. All you do is select which genetic stock you want to raise the queens.

Check out Mel Disselkoen of MDA apiaries. He has a developed a great method of selecting larvae while still letting the bees raise natural queen cells. And, it has the wonderful benefit of not needing any extra equipment - just your pocket knife. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qIYz65Vquxg

There are a lot of expensive and overly complicated queen rearing systems out there.


----------



## Maddox65804 (Dec 29, 2011)

A video of Mel https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qIYz65Vquxg


----------



## Luv2beekeep (Dec 11, 2011)

Steven, 

I am just interested in doing just a few queens to requeen some of my hives. I have only 6 hives but they are very strong hives and I just want to split them. To cheap to buy queens and I like the gentleness and production of mine. I am one of those that like to tinker with things and it just plain jane sounds interesting to raise my own queens. I made the cell cups using the fat bee man method and it was a lot of fun. I have played with the cups and they hold the cell punches very well. I just don't know if it will mess with the bees or not. just curious.


----------



## Steven Tervort (Feb 16, 2012)

> I have played with the cups and they hold the cell punches very well. I just don't know if it will mess with the bees or not.


The only thing that I could think of that may be a problem, is that when the bees hang from the cells to draw out the queen cells; they may pull the cell punches out of the queen cell cups. 
I don't think it will mess with the bees. They won't care. Its only the issue with the punches not staying in the cell long enough for the bees to attach them.


----------



## Luv2beekeep (Dec 11, 2011)

I would acutually put wax in the cell cups prior to placing the plugs into them I think that they will hold quite well. Just thinking. I am sure there is a much easier way to do it, but like I said, I like to tinker.


----------



## Steven Tervort (Feb 16, 2012)

> I am sure there is a much easier way to do it


It sounds to me like what you you have proposed will work... sometimes the easiest way to wrap your brain around an idea is to do it your own way. I am a fan or tinkering as well. Even if it may not be practical. Good luck on your queen rearing this year!


----------



## capt44 (Jun 22, 2011)

When placing punched out cells in a wax cell cup heat the cell cup thus adhering it to the cell cup.
If placing a punched cell in a plastic cell, melt a small amount of bees wax onto the plastic cell cup.
Then when you place the punched cell in the plastic cell holder heat the wax thus adhering the punched cell to the holder.


----------

